# Audi Bluetooth connectivity issues...



## Jimmyjamwhambam (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi guys wondering if anyone can help? I have a 2015 TT and love it! It was working fine and would connect to bluetooth so i could listen to music from my S6 and also use the phone functionality.

I visited my mum and took some music from her p.c and put it on the S6. This is the only thing i have done that i think could affect it but now it doesn't work! It will connect but doesn't hold the connection and comes up that the bluetooth connection is lost on phone.

also though, on the VC even when it has connected, if you switch song its not changing song on the screen but acting like its frozen whilst still playing song for about 2 minutes before dropping connection again?

i used my mates Iphone and connected today and whilst it did play music and didn't drop connection, it still didn't change song on the screen?

Can anyone think of anything or is it reset my phone and car?


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Reset the MMI, and give that a try.


----------



## Jimmyjamwhambam (Nov 11, 2013)

Cheers thats a useful tip but unfortunately it has not worked... Although not sure if it just not worked with my phone or all phones so will ry with another phone tonight and see if the reset at least made the car work and now its just my phone!


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Jimmyjamwhambam said:


> Hi guys wondering if anyone can help? I have a 2015 TT and love it! It was working fine and would connect to bluetooth so i could listen to music from my S6 and also use the phone functionality.
> 
> I visited my mum and took some music from her p.c and put it on the S6. This is the only thing i have done that i think could affect it but now it doesn't work! It will connect but doesn't hold the connection and comes up that the bluetooth connection is lost on phone.
> 
> ...


Couple of thoughts:

- How many phones are connected to the car and are you alone when it drops? Sometimes mine gets a bit funny when my GF is with me as she's also connected.
- Try removing your car as a trusted device from the phone and setting up the connection again.
- Are you also plugged into the MMI as mine sometimes gets funny when I'm charging and using BT


----------



## RoundSquare (Mar 11, 2016)

I've found any time my phone acts funny in the car I delete the bonded profile and repair and its back to normal.

Maybe worth a try.


----------



## Jimmyjamwhambam (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeah im alone and i have paired 3 phones in total but they were just one offs when i had my mates in the car.

But i am trying every day to connect and every day it is mucking up. I have forgotten the connection on my phone and tried similar but this is a new thing! Before i went to Scotland i never had connectivity issues once!

The music i put on phone....they probably maybe weren't from legal sources so its possible i got a virus?.... but i cannot imagine a virus that only affects the bluetooth and nothing else on the phone?


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

Strange one. It's not a virus as it would have had more severe effects than just not allowing you to pair Bluetooth. First things to try to know where the fault lies; try connecting another phone to the car and see what works. And try connecting your phone to another Bluetooth device. Then at least we know which item is to blame


----------



## Jimmyjamwhambam (Nov 11, 2013)

Have tried phone with my bluetooth speaker and it worked fine with it. My mates phone did work better with the car in that you could change tracks without it dropping connection however the vc was still stuck on the opening song and wouldnt change when you went to the next track? But for me it will drop connection after about a minute?


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

So it sounds like a problem with the cars Bluetooth kit. In that case I'd give your dealer a call. Explain what you have already tried as no doubt they'll try blame your phone first. Out of interest what make and OS was yours and your mates phone?


----------



## Jimmyjamwhambam (Nov 11, 2013)

Reset my phone completely, problem is gone! Cheers for answering though guys


----------



## bleakhills (Feb 19, 2016)

I had a similar problem with my S6 phone ( not with a TT as I don't get it until Friday ). It was to do with power saving on the phone timing out bt transmissions after a couple of minutes.


----------



## Jimmyjamwhambam (Nov 11, 2013)

Ahhh i think i did do something with the power saving before i reset it so could have been that for me too!


----------

